# Minties Now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/10/18)

Minties from Coil Company has arrived.

Minties - A delicious, warm, sweet, buttery, creamy, butterscotch Ice cream with a sprinkling of Peppermint Crisp sandwiched between two thick, chewy, crunchy cookies. It's Awesome!




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/minties-by-coil-company-1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Minties from Coil Company has arrived.
> 
> Minties - A delicious, warm, sweet, buttery, creamy, butterscotch Ice cream with a sprinkling of Peppermint Crisp sandwiched between two thick, chewy, crunchy cookies. It's Awesome!
> 
> ...


This is one hell of a good juice!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

